# Who is Clinton Anderson really?



## eeo11horse

Earlier I was trying to find out if Clinton Anderson was going to be at Equine Affaire and I came across a random forum and a lot of people were saying bad things about him like that he flirts with this apprentices, he cheated on his wife and is getting a divorce, and that he's a jerk/ rude. I really hope this isn't true. Has anyone heard these things about him? Have you ever met him and experienced this for yourself? I don't like worship him and believe everything he says but I like his methods because they make sense to me and I've seen results from them. I just really don't want to believe that he's actually a jerk because he seems so nice...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I think people say he's rude because he's blunt, he didn't sugar-coat anything. And if he's getting a divorce, so what? It's really no one's business but his own. It's not something that affects his training. I personally like him too. But like you said, I'm not a worshiper or anything lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

I know lots of people (mostly my horsie friends in Texas) that really like him and his training methods.

As far as being rude and cheating? He's being paid to be a horse trainer, not a good person. Think: Tiger Woods or Richard Sherman. To me, those are different things.


----------



## SullysRider

I agree he can be blunt, but he also can be downright rude. Also has a nasty temper that sometimes makes him snap and practically beat horses. I haven't heard about the divorce but it has nothing to do with his horse training, that's his personal life. I personally think he and Parelli are overrated and just good salesmen. I like natural horsemanship (without the gimmicks and products) just not them.


----------



## usandpets

Honestly, I couldn't care less what he does in his personal life. It's his methods that I follow. 

I don't care for the Parelli's methods but does that mean I don't like them? No even though I don't 

I could go on with others. Some may not like me even. I am a sarcastic and smart(donkey) person. I really don't care what others think of me. I am who I am and am not going to change, for anyone. 

What is important is how we deal with the horses. Some say that Clinton has gotten after horses harshly. I have too. A few times more than I should have because I let my temper gain control. I'm human. It happens. Sometimes it hits the fan. Learn and live with it. But that doesn't mean I'm a bad person. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is let their private life be private. I get so tired of hearing about "celebrities" problems in their personal lives. Unless it affects their job or business, who cares. Ok, rant over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pbeebs

A lot of people are jerks sadly. Even actors/sports players who meet their fans. It's unfortunate because if it wasn't for followers/fans, those people wouldn't be so famous and wealthy. But I suppose as long as it doesn't get in the way of his training, which I wouldn't know if it does or doesn't, it shouldn't matter. You don't have to morally like him to get something out of his horse training...but I always respect people more who are honest and decent people regardless.


----------



## tinyliny

Clinton Anderson? ask me if I care.


----------



## GotaDunQH

Love what Tiny and Sully said....who really cares! What he does in his personal life is of no concern to me. But as a horse guy, I don't care for his methods....his reiners are all behind the bit and this is what he teaches. He's just a reining guy who couldn't compete with the TOP reiners so he became a "Hollywood" trainer, just like Parelli...couldn't cut it competitively so he stands in front of a video camera instead. As for CA being rude, I've heard the same thing and it attribute it to the super-ego he has.


----------



## eeo11horse

Oh I don't care about his personal life but I do care about what he's like to his 'students' and horses. I'm all for bluntness- how are you supposed to learn if your trainer keeps telling you that you're doing everything right when you're not? But anyway what was really upsetting was that he was like this even when people just wanted to talk to him.


----------



## GotaDunQH

eeo11horse said:


> Oh I don't care about his personal life but I do care about what he's like to his 'students' and horses. I'm all for bluntness- how are you supposed to learn if your trainer keeps telling you that you're doing everything right when you're not? But anyway what was really upsetting was that he was like this even when people just wanted to talk to him.


And this is what I meant when I mentioned his super-ego..."I'm a superstar so I dont need to be civil." I have no problem with bluntness as long as there is no attitude attached to it. My trainer is as blunt as they come, but he has a great personality to go with it....none of the "I'm God" self-centered attitude that CA displays.


----------



## Saskia

The "Clinton Anderson" you see is just a brand that they've created. The "overly Australian" cowboy with his down to earth training is something that has been deliberately created to sell his system. That person probably doesn't really exist. Which is fine, it's what most businesses/celebrities do. 

Some people will have great stuff to say about him others awful stuff. Especially with his rather "young and flirty" demeanor I wouldn't be surprised if lots of girls have liked him, whether these claims are true, or fabricated after rejection I don't know but if we based our opinions on people on random stuff we read on forums then... well who knows what would happen! 

As for beating his horses... again I have no idea, I've never heard that until now but I have seen similar claims for almost every trainer around pop up now and then. 

In the horse business, one trainer is not going to please everybody. Whether things are truth, lies or just different perspectives is impossible to know. 

Try to base what you do and think on your own experience. Remember that whether someone is a student of Clinton or anyone else they and they alone are responsible for the treatment they put up with.


----------



## Saranda

If you can afford and are really interested to see how he is with his students and horses at least in a public situation, go to a clinic as a spectator and see for yourself. As for his private life - I couldn't care less!


----------



## GotaDunQH

Saskia said:


> The "Clinton Anderson" you see is just a brand that they've created. The "overly Australian" cowboy with his down to earth training is something that has been deliberately created to sell his system. That person probably doesn't really exist. Which is fine, it's what most businesses/celebrities do.
> 
> Some people will have great stuff to say about him others awful stuff. Especially with his rather "young and flirty" demeanor I wouldn't be surprised if lots of girls have liked him, whether these claims are true, or fabricated after rejection I don't know but if we based our opinions on people on random stuff we read on forums then... well who knows what would happen!
> 
> As for beating his horses... again I have no idea, I've never heard that until now but I have seen similar claims for almost every trainer around pop up now and then.
> 
> In the horse business, one trainer is not going to please everybody. Whether things are truth, lies or just different perspectives is impossible to know.
> 
> Try to base what you do and think on your own experience. Remember that whether someone is a student of Clinton or anyone else they and they alone are responsible for the treatment they put up with.


And this is why I prefer a REAL trainer....who is out in the barn on a daily basis, working horses, working with clients, total hands on. Not these guys who have assistants who do all the work....and they just ride to make training vids. My trainer has a World Champ buckle, very successful, horses and clients are successful, he's out there everyday, works hard with 10 head at the shows....and so on. Now THAT is a trainer. And you know what? There are trainer like this everywhere, actually doing the work. Just go find them...they are ready and waiting.


----------



## Inga

I personally don't get into the whole "idol worship" thing. I mean, alright, the guy has some good ideas, though nothing that old trainers have not managed over the years. There are many great horse trainers out there that simply are not into the whole 'worship me as I do a clinic" thing so they have not got fame backing them up. 

Personally I say, "Take what you want and leave the rest" If you pick up a good tip and it works with your horse, that is great. What he does on his life is nothing to worry about. There are all kinds of crappy people out there that still manage a few good ideas from time to time, right?


----------



## horselovinguy

Without all the advertising, hype and full-page ads and now videos that CA, Parelli and a few others have done you would of never heard of them, period. _Except_ in certain areas and certain horse circles.

It is called selling yourself to the audience...advertising. Having a great PR firm behind you...

There were many trainers out there before them and will be out there after these guys are long dead and buried who can, will and have done what these guys do....difference is they weren't hooked up with a great advertising manager and agent.
As someone else said, "take what you like and leave the rest"... 
I also agree what is in his personal life _is_ personal. If he lets it interfere with his "training" or professional career...he/she would be a fool.

Talk is also cheap...and rumors travel like wildfire in the horse world.

Just my opinion. 
:wink:


----------



## tinyliny

the big problem with selling a formula of any kind for horse training is that what you do with a horse, at any one time, depends on the hrose you have in front of you , at that time. it takes a lot of experience , open minded-ness, and perceptiveness to see what your horse needs, now. no video series can give you that. 
I think that is why some of the best trainers do not do videos. to present their work as something that can be done systematically is cheapening it, becuase the largest , most important part of their success with the horse is being able to see what that horse needs THEN, at that time, and that can best be transmitted to a student in person


----------



## Palomine

After the Friesian died at his "academy", his extremely rude and arrogant response to that on his blog, and other people coming forward and telling about experiences they had with his clinics, or that they had witnessed?

Didn't like him before. And sure don't like him now.

Someone that can impress the people that have no experience with horses, but can't cut the mustard himself.

Who call themselves a horse trainer and doesn't check the girth before he competes?


----------



## Thunderspark

*He's human....*

like the rest of us. If he's lost his cool, who hasn't at one time or another, no one is perfect. I met him about 7 yrs. ago at one of his clinics. He started off by telling the audience that he's not being rude but he's always in a hurry and yes we all could see he was. 

Aside from that I love his method, works great for all of my horses and I can understand how to do things......

And yes I think he got divorced a couple years ago, I think he's been married 2 or 3 times.......anyone trying to keep up with him while he's building his business is going to have a hard time.....



eeo11horse said:


> Oh I don't care about his personal life but I do care about what he's like to his 'students' and horses. I'm all for bluntness- how are you supposed to learn if your trainer keeps telling you that you're doing everything right when you're not? But anyway what was really upsetting was that he was like this even when people just wanted to talk to him.


----------



## eeo11horse

I know there has been a lot of controversy over his methods and his training techniques- same with other trainers like Parelli- but I think that if you like the way he teaches on screen then go for it. He does have some really good ideas and I like the way he teaches but for sure that would never compare to having a trainer there. I for sure think that he's making too much money off his products  I mean $700 for some of his packages?? Anyway I guess I always knew he was in it partly for the money but I also wanted to believe that he was just a good guy like most trainers are. Now I realize that's it's might be more about the money than anything to him and that's sad to see a horse person being that way.


----------



## Saddlebag

Regarding the horse that died at CA - the owner was offered a $25000 trained qh which she refused, preferring to badmouth CA. The problem with signing a contract with a large company is you are no longer "your own man". You dance to their tune and yes it might generate a great income but with that comes an enormous amount of pressure. You could be sicker than a dog but you still have to perform. They own you.


----------



## gigem88

Don't know what happened to the horse and I don't really care, but I just read what that lady posted on her facebook page and wow, she sounds like a wack-o. Didn't want a necropsy because she didn't think it mattered why the horse died? Doesn't sound like a concerned owner to me.


----------



## GotaDunQH

Saddlebag said:


> *Regarding the horse that died at CA - the owner was offered a $25000 trained qh which she refused, preferring to badmouth CA.* The problem with signing a contract with a large company is you are no longer "your own man". You dance to their tune and yes it might generate a great income but with that comes an enormous amount of pressure. You could be sicker than a dog but you still have to perform. They own you.


And I don't blame her! She owned a Fresian...not a QH, and who priced that QH at $25K anyway? CA (Mr. Super-Ego)? Most likely and it was trained by one of his disciples. I can guarantee the horse was not worth $25K trained at his camp, unless it was a reiner that was WINNING in the show pen. So, I wouldn't have taken it either....I would have told him to give me the $25K instead, so I could find a horse WORTH $25K in training and winnings.


----------

